# I know it's a boy, but what tail type?



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

Sooo... went shoppin' a little while ago and Petco got a shipment in so of course they had to clean all their existing water-cups, and I hovered over the little trolly and snooped through the new arrivals.

I have been keeping an eye out for a little girl, because I want another one in the sorority. While looking, I found one - perfect. Perfect size, an unusual color, nice fins, she's gorgeous!

Brought it home, let the Petco medicine do its wonders for two days, then did a couple water changes. The fish seemed lovely.

Until I found a bubble nest. (Woohoo.) In the cup. I thought nothing of it, some females make nests, right?










Veiltail female, on the top, on the sides. I kept an eye on her. No oviposter. 

I'm 99% sure it's a male.

Why? Check this:










Again, I'm very sure this is a male fish, but second opinions are ALWAYS welcome. I just don't want another Nikita/Natalya situation in the sorority. No oviposter at all, and what little one exists is SO little it's barely worth mentioning. Builds nests like a dream. And flares like a king.

Some photos:










He was tearing up the cup as I was gettin' ready to put him in the tank - sorry about the nasty poo in the cup - ew, ew. But this is him flaring, at least one that half-turned out. He can spread those suckers wide, he's very intimidating!




























Anyway, if I'm right and this IS a boy, what kind of tail-type is he? 

Also, is that split in the fin something to be concerned about?

He's stockier than any other mail I have ever had, but he's also much, much smaller. Has a big, fat belly too, but not as if he was bloated.

Opinions appreciated :}


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Must be a boy plakat. That flare looks like a boy for sure. I had a similar situation with petco.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

beard looks male stomach looks eggy to me O.O


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

Abby said:


> beard looks male stomach looks eggy to me O.O


See, my girls cycle at the same time, lol. They all egg up, then they all drop 'em right around the same time and eat 'em all up like a banquet. Compared to what they look like right before their pressure-cookers go off, he just looks well-fed, if not just ...fat. 

Maybe he's just really young? He's really small, like maybe an inch? Maybe a juvenile?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

yeh to be sure i would put fishy in its own tank till you know for sure, other wise you may end up fir fighting, fin damage or death


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

Abby said:


> yeh to be sure i would put fishy in its own tank till you know for sure, other wise you may end up fir fighting, fin damage or death


Had all of the above already with Natalya/Nikita.










Nikita (my fish I thought was a girl but was actually a boy) tore Muriel apart. I posted about it on here, after work got all my stuff - moved Nikita on over, but his own hard-knocks knocked him down, and I think the stress of moving took a toll, too - he didn't make it very long.

Muriel, on the other hand, is doing much better - 










The little red fin is broken. It only jerks up and down, now. Those are her only movements - I think it's actually a movement up, and then returning to the original position. And then her scales never came back in right. She's doing better, now.

I'll avoid a repeat of that situation, if possible.

I'm so sure this is a male, though. I'm not even really concerned about the second opinion, but if someone had a valid reason as to why it may be a girl (and you did give one, mind you), then I'd consider it and go forward with that in mind.

So we've got one vote for plakat. Anyone else with input?


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

+1 vote for plakat.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

petco as much as I love them mislabel betta all the time Ive already purchased a pretty little HM at a VT price which for them is like a ten dollar difference and a Doubletail superdelta also marked as a VT or CT cant remember but much cheaper then I should have paid thats why I check EVERY cup I dont like VT and dont keep them but I still look at everyone for that surprise


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Definitely a boy....Looks like a young delta to me.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

HE is so beautiful! I second the PK, his tail just isn't quite right for VT, even if he had loads more growing to do. He could almost be a HMPK if his fins filled out some more and he had flaring excercise.  Sorry, notta girl. Pretty boy though!


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Orange King, their fry are small with big heads.
He'll likely be very aggressive, my Kingsley batters the side of his tank when I bring the mirror close even if he can't see himself.


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't know much about plakats. Never really liked the boxy look of 'em. I guess I'll do research.

Seems like a lot of people felt the way I do, when they ended up with their first plakat and now wouldn't go back. Maybe I'll be the same. Hm.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I say young delta as well.


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

Im gonna say that hes a you PK.

+1 PK


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

You said he's small, which makes me think he's a young delta, I've been breeding halfmoon plakats for a few years, his fins are really already too long to be a plakat. Gorgeous boy though, and a great find!


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

I just thought I'd update, maybe get further opinions.

Paiget a week or so ago:









And Paiget an hour ago or so:









He's gotten MUCH more orange, almost a vibrant yellow-orange, it's gorgeous. He also has this black edging that's coming in... and his split fin healed up really well. His top fin has now grown to where it's overlapping his tail at all points, and most especially when flaring. He's gotten slightly bigger in size, but nothing drastic. 

His tail looks like it's bigger, too? I'm thinking maybe delta, at this point?

Either, he's gone through a HUGE, awesome change. And it's not slowing down. A picture from just two days ago didn't have this much of htat black edging on it. It's crazy


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

He has a 4 ray caudal fin but not a 180 degree spread so if he has a spread of between 120 (I think it's 120) to less than 180 he's a Super Delta and less than 120 he'd be a Delta. Being young his caudal rays may branch again and surprise you and turn out to be Halfmoon.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

wanna know my new thoughts. HES PRETTY  thats all


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

Abby said:


> wanna know my new thoughts. HES PRETTY  thats all



I agree. He's really growing on me. Besides being pretty, he's got an outrageous (see: cute aggressive, OCD about where you feed him) personality. A good bundle.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, he's grown loads! He's absolutely gorgeous. I love his face, and his fins and coloring are just amazing!  Wonder what he'll turn into, but right now at the very least he is a delta tail.


----------

